# mango wine



## djzmade (Jul 17, 2018)

so im trying mango wine. my first wine i made didn't have a strong enough fruity taste so i was trying something different here. my old recipe was 3 gal fruit for 5 gall bucket, n fill water to top. i was also gonna stretch this 5 gal bucket into 2 5 gal buckets so i figured i needed to add more alcohol to it... ok, so heres where i messed up. i'm trying to figure out how to fix this so i don't waste all this wine. i put in 14 mangos, 1 gal mango juice, and 1 can mang-o-rita... the mangorita messed it up bad. how can i get rid of that bad taste?


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 18, 2018)

Suggest you repost this on "Country Fruit Wine Making" or "General Wine Making" thread. This is really for posting different recipes for wine rather than _problems _with a recipe you are trying out.


----------

